# Went Fishing And Met An Idiot



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Was setting fishing today not having much luck.This guy came down there.Found out he has a House on the lake.

We got to talking about fishing.He says the problem is the Muskies  Yelp their eating all the other fish.Then he goes on to tell me if he catches any that he cuts their Gut open and throws them back in the lake.

Yea I know Musky are predator Fish.But they are very Big Business around here :shrug: And the thing is all he has to do is drive couple miles and be in water where there isn't any.

Oh well maybe he will get caught.

big rockpile


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup. I agree. He's an idiot. A complete idiot, in fact.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Aren't muskies good to eat?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Aren't muskies good to eat?


Yea but they have to be 36 inches to keep.I figure this Guy is catching the smaller ones and killing them.

big rockpile


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

See, here is another perfectly good reason for canings. He just needs a few welps to make him see the error of his ways.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I watched a show tonight about catching muskies. That is one fish I have never had a chance to catch. 

Maybe that guy needs to be led into the water, and have his neck stepped on until the bubbles quit.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Heard it here too, but never the killing part.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

big rockpile, always seems like the local lake owners think they have all the answers. They wish they owned the whole lake and all the fish in it, however he probably doesn't even know the proper way to filet them. If he did he wouldn't throw them back, cause good white meat without bones is sweet!


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I betcha he is a brother to the complete idiot. I met in utah. The one that cuts the rattles off rattle snakes and lets them go. He lives in MOAB.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't know a thing about muskies, but I've heard that Northern Pike are very rough on trout. Northerns are pretty boney, too! I once read a good article about boning out a Northern, but that was 30 years ago and I don't remember the details.

I prefer trout anyway (or SALMON !!!).


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There's a lot of controversy in MN because of the DNR stocking muskies in northern pike lakes. I'm not sure but I would expect the muskies in that MO lake were stocked.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

fishhead said:


> There's a lot of controversy in MN because of the DNR stocking muskies in northern pike lakes. I'm not sure but I would expect the muskies in that MO lake were stocked.


Yes they've been stocking them there since 1966.Its the best Musky Lake in the state.

big rockpile


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey Rock, maybe the next time you see that guy you should tell him, "yeah, I know. I do the some thing with pike and trout."


----------

